# Hacking tivo to use TV guide



## Script (Dec 21, 2004)

We have a DVR that uses the TV guide channel to help you record your programs. Is there a way to hack the Tivo so that it uses the TV guide signal instead of the signal you have to subscribe to?


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Gosh, wouldn't that be, like, _stealing_ the TiVo service? I don't think we should talk about that.

I know it wouldn't be _really_ stealing, but I bet TiVo would think so.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Why would you want the TV Guide guide instead of Tivo's Guide? In my experience the Tivo Guide is vastly superior to the TV Guide guide.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The fact is the TiVo fee covers more functionality than simply guide data.

The OP is apparently under the belief that if a TiVo were to be modded to work with the TV-Guide data, it would work for free, like other TV-Guide based DVRs.

My advice:

If the OP wants a DVR that works for free with the TV-Guide data, go buy one. TiVo DVRS aren't them.

If the OP wants TiVo, then buy one and sub to the service.


----------



## Script (Dec 21, 2004)

My father offered me his old TIVO for free, I cant afford to pay the monthly fee but I figured if I could get it to work some other way I would take it and have a nice little DVR. 

I dont want a DVR bad enough to:
A) Spend hundreds of dollars for a TV guide based unit
B) Pay a monthly subscription for my free tivo

Im sure TIVO doesnt want their systems being hacked to begin with. I fail to see how im stealing by trying to change the TIVO to another service when you people somehow arent stealing by taking a lower model and increasing the HD space when they have more expensive models for available for you.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

because tivo = hardware PLUS subscription. The same way using a hacked up cable box to get channels you don't pay for is stealing.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

There's another difference -- TiVo has tacitly approved hacking that doesn't rob them of significant revenue because they know that word-of-mouth is the best marketing tool around and happy Tivonators tell their friends and that sells more TiVos. TiVo's revenue stream is more subscription based than hardware based as evidenced by the fact that they're willing to practically give away the boxes. 

So either pay the monthly fee, join the club and become a happy TiVo user or look elsewhere and envy those who have already seen the light. 

Or there's always eBay.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is what you are paying for. 

If you want free DVR service, you are going to have to pay for that up front in the hardware costs.
If you want a cheap or free DVR, you are going to have to pay for the service, to cover the loss on the hardware. The fact it was given to you second hand is beside the point, TiVo's buisness model is to have as little value in raw hardware as possible, while makinging the paid service valuable.


----------

